# message board problem???



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

does anyone else have a problem when writing messages that it always stays at the top and you can't see what your writing? 
When you've reached the limit of the box on screen and the scroll bars come into play the moment you press a key to type it keeps flickering between top and bottom? when you stop typing it goes to top and you have to manually scroll down to read what your wrot.. then when you type it does it again!!!

(or is this just me? It's annoying the hell out of me :twisted


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like it is just you Tony, I have not seen this issue happen,

What browser do you use?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

it's internet exploer latest version.... must admit i'm very mouse wheel happy (it's an autocad thing) but even when my hand isn't on the mouse when i press a key in the section i'm writing it flashes to bottom then goes bck to the top.... it's been bugging me for a while now....should it say [Flash] is OFF in the right pane below smilies???

In some post that i know are going to be long i actually write in wordpad then copy and past it annoys me that much..


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

BBCode is ON
is ON
[flash] is OFF
[url] is ON
Smilies are ON

Thats what mine says, I would have to dive into IE (which I hate) to check if I can replicate it, I might have a look tonight when I am not meant to be working :)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

someone else said they had it.... the cursor seems to be abit too flashy too or is that normal?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If you're on IE 8, have you tried putting it into compatability mode?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nem said:


> If you're on IE 8, have you tried putting it into compatability mode?


how ya do that?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I get this too, and since i joined the site found it very annoying.

It happens when the post gets long, it appears that you have run out of space so when you type it jumps up to text above making it impossible to see what you are typing. If you are quoting something it can happen in a couple of lines.

Im using Internet Explorer 8 too but have never had any problems on various other forums.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Nem said:


> If you're on IE 8, have you tried putting it into compatability mode?


You have solved it, i have just tried it there and it is as normal now [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Tony, if you go to the tools tab and then 10 down you should have compatibility view, click this and it should run the site in compatibility view (no visual differences). It should save the forum address in the compatibility view settings beneath compatibility view so that when you re-log on you shouldn't need to do it again. However if like me you use the tools > delete browsing history often then it will delete if you have all boxes ticked. If you untick the history box it will keep the address logged.

So must be an IE8 issue then.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Or even click the button next to the refresh icon.


----------

